# Derby Deluxe, looking for information.



## tta123 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just picked up a '50's Derby Deluxe.  Does anyone have information on it?  Where it might have been sold through.  Looks similar to a Rollfast. I was told it was a 1953, evans/colson.


----------



## elginkid (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you're correct in your observations, the paint, frame geometry, headlight, chainguard, everything says Rollfast.  Well, everything except the badge.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 15, 2011)

*Rollfast*

That one is a Rollfast for sure.  what a great 'survivor', and with those killer wrap around tread tires to boot!  Awesome score!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 15, 2011)

I an almost certain derby bicycles were sold by pep boys auto stores.I dont know if pep boys were nation wide,but they were and still are here on the east coast.About 5 years ago i bought a boys derby and when i took the tank off there was a receipt from a pep buys store in pennsylvania for $12.49 and i still have that receipt somewhere.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful bicycles I've ever seen. What a find!


----------



## tta123 (Aug 16, 2011)

*50's Pep Boys Derby Deluxe*

I wanted to thank everyone for their help.  I do believe it came from Pep Boys.  They sold them for multiple years.  I am now searching to find out which year I have.  Here is a page out of their 1954 catalog.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

tta123 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their help.  I do believe it came from Pep Boys.  They sold them for multiple years.  I am now searching to find out which year I have.  Here is a page out of their 1954 catalog.
> View attachment 25316




tta, That's a really nice original condition bike, I have a nicer headlamp for it if you are interested for $60 shipped to continental 48 United States. PM for pics... bri.


----------



## guerrillaantics (Feb 11, 2012)

*Derby Deluxe Girl's Model*

Hi everyone,

I came across this post while doing some research on this bike my wife's parents had stored away in a shed. I've always thought it was cool so I took some pictures and I'm hoping I could get a little more information about it. From the image of the Pep Boys catalog it almost looks exactly like the girls model of the Derby Deluxe. Unfortunately its missing the headlamp. Any more info I could get would be great and maybe some tips on cleaning it up and possibly how much a headlamp for this would run?

















What do you all think?


----------

